# Online library of Fantasy Maps



## cris2507 (Sep 5, 2012)

Apologies if this has been posted before but the link below is for a list of good resolution fantasy maps

woodge.com: fantasy maps


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 5, 2012)

Inconveivable! they have a map for Princess Bride


----------



## Ireth (Sep 5, 2012)

They have a Discworld map! *glee*


----------



## ALB2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

This one is good as well for making your own, including dungeons and such. The basic software isnt too expensive.
ProFantasy Software - map making for fantasy, modern and sci-fi games and for historical cartographers


----------



## cris2507 (Sep 5, 2012)

ALB2012 said:


> This one is good as well for making your own, including dungeons and such. The basic software isnt too expensive.
> ProFantasy Software - map making for fantasy, modern and sci-fi games and for historical cartographers



I have got and use Campaign cartographer (CC3) - and I'd recommend it
Like any graphics package it takes a bit of getting used to but is worth the effort
Chris


----------



## ALB2012 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah looks pretty impressive in my opinion. The full package is quite expensive but the individual bits aren't too bad. My partner is having much fun playing with it. Hoping to add a map to my book if we can get one to work on kindle which doesn't look hideous

Space map part looks fun as well and the city builder. I believe there is a character designer too.


----------



## korabas (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, great resource!


----------



## ThinkerX (Dec 2, 2012)

Very ineresting.


----------



## Leif Notae (Dec 3, 2012)

Cartographersguild.com is another great resource of original maps, if you are interested.


----------



## Phietadix (Dec 3, 2012)

Shouldn't this be posted under services? I don't think worldbuilding is the right place


----------



## Wolfram (Dec 6, 2012)

ALB2012 said:


> This one is good as well for making your own, including dungeons and such. The basic software isnt too expensive.
> ProFantasy Software - map making for fantasy, modern and sci-fi games and for historical cartographers



Is there a cheaper version of something similar to this?


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 6, 2012)

Actually, you can make really nice maps with GIMP. If you browse cartography forums or forums for some products like Dunjinni, you'll find user-created tiles and other art work that people have put out there, in many cases available for free for others to use. With a program like GIMP and a judicious use of layers and brushes for foliage, etc. you can make great maps and the software won't cost you anything.


----------

